# Mourning for Brody's Long Coat (he's happy!)



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

I finally broke down and had my boy's beautiful coat cut short for summer - he gets sooooo hot, and we kayak together on the lake. When I dunk him for cooling (in his darling little life-jacket) his full coat required just too much work to bathe and brush afterward.

So, here's my cute little boy, minus his dark tipping:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

he looks great.
happy dunking !


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Enjoy the summer-----he looks so cute!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

He looks so cute and sassy with his new cut. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Brody looks adorable in his puppy cut.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

His new cut is great. He is very cute and I bet a lot cooler. I've been thinking about having mine cut, but DH doesn't like the idea. We'll see what happens. So far it hasn't been very hot here, just lots of rain.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks so cute, I love puppy cuts on Havs.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words - it was a hard decision because he had such a beautiful coat and I loved it long. My DH thought I should cut him, unlike you, Michele. The irony is that I kept him long all though the blowing coat stages, and now that he's not matting as much, I cut him. . .He is soooo soft, and a pretty silver color now. I'm also love Havs in puppy cuts. They are the cutest dogs!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Mary,

Brody is darling in his summer cut! Happy kayaking!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I love it. The groomer did a great job.
Carole


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Brody looks adorable in his new cut and I'll bet he's feeling pretty cool, too! Your groomer did a great job.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Brody is just adorable!!! He looks great.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Brody looks beautiful in his new cut. One of these days I may break down and get the boys puppy cuts.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Awwww.....I love him in his puppy cut!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Brody looks very handsome. The lake did us in last summer. You will not regret the cut, every time you run your hands through that short coat and find nothing but love, you will know you did right by cutting it off.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh he has such a cute face!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I like it better! He looks so young. I tend to like hav's in puppy cuts over full coats.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the full coat too, but my your groomer did a wonderful job! He still looks very Havish! By the end of the summer he'll be getting more length, so you will get to have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love Brody's new puppy cut. With your water activities I am sure this will be so much easier for both of you. He looks adorable.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love it! He looks so soft and I love his color! Hair grows, it may take a few months though.....


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I think Brody's new look is adorable. I have always been a big fan of the way puppy cuts
look.
Gina


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

He looks fabulous!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable. Love his soulful eyes : )


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm taking Ri in for a puppy cut this next week. I hope she does as good a job as your groomer. Brody looks adorable!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks again to all of you! We are so lucky to be able to share laughs, support and knowledge on this forum!

Licks and Kisses from Brody!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry Mary, I missed this thread. I think Brody looks great! I'll bet he's incredibly soft and so much easier to groom. I love his cut!


----------

